# Thawing Question



## RoadGypsy (May 4, 2019)

What are the concerns of putting meat on to smoke if it's not completely thawed?  I'm not talking frozen solid, but what if I'm not 100% certain the center is completely thawed.  Will it quickly thaw and be ok, or can I experience issues?

Thanks


----------



## dr rat (May 4, 2019)

absolute no no is to *smoke frozen meat*. Put simply, this is a health hazard always make sure that your *meat* is fully defrosted before any type of cooking and preferably your *meat* should be at room temperature.
Can linger in the danger zone and cook uneven.
Copied from another source


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 4, 2019)

What kind of meat? How was it prepared to smoke it? Exactly how frozen. Rock hard or partially frozen?

Strictly by USDA Guidelines, you need to Thaw first to avoid the center of the meat being in the danger zone too long. However that is a general statement and overly broad. We know that Bacteria is ONLY on the surface of intact meat. With an all natural Butt or Brisket, as long as the Surface is heated above 140, we don't care how long it takes the center to heat up. 2, 4 or 24 hours, there no bacteria to kill or worry about. 
A Frozen Meatloaf or Enhanced Turkey, Injected with broth, is a whole different story and would be dangerous if smoked partially frozen. In a similar train of thought, every authority on Sous Vide Cooking, has instructions to cook Frozen Meat. So... Can you Smoke Partially Frozen Meat? That depends on the type of meat and how it was treated before smoking...JJ


----------



## rc4u (May 5, 2019)

I put my chicken legs on grill last nite with center slightly froze. I like doing with some smaller or thinner meats . the legs crisped so nice then turned center burner off n ohh so good. even thicker steaks I like that way so put on at 600 degrees n med rare here we come. I don't like gray cooked steaks, like cooked slower n med rare. I like slight char n med rare. now turkeys n such that need cleaning I start cleaning slightly froze and spatchcock n clean inside well with cool water running and thaws nice n ready to go. same with my homegrown geese and chickens.
with things like shoulders ect that I dry rub I will rub slightly froze and sit in fridge a day or two. but typacly don't put on smoker on purpose froze. but I'm sure its happened.


----------



## phathead69 (May 14, 2019)

I pretty much listen to chef jimmy on things if this nature. I just posted about a brisket I did. It was exactly as you described. The thinner  flat was thawed and the point while flexiable I could tell not completely thawed.  Turned out well and no one got sick. I didn't probe until several hours in and ran 230ish or so. Only draw back is it may have cost me a little on the flat over cooking since I didn't separate it from the point.


----------

